# Whenever I hear Jennifer Hudson sing....



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 27, 2007)

I burst into tears.

Anybody else?  It's intense, I get really crazy chills and I just start crying.  Especially when I hear "I'm Not Going" from Dreamgirls.  She's so damn good it hurts.


----------



## Jade (Feb 27, 2007)

She's amazing. Yay for her winning the Oscar too..soo deserved


----------



## macface (Feb 27, 2007)

I like her alot she rocks.


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 27, 2007)

She has such an amazing voice. I'm really happy that she won an Oscar.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG I was watching that video today on BET and it gave me the chills too!!! She is so passionate and powerful in her music!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_OMG I was watching that video today on BET and it gave me the chills too!!! She is so passionate and powerful in her music!_

 
me and my sister were bawling at the theatre when we saw the film.  not only is her voice so powerful, her expressions were priceless.  i've never seen an actress convey such emotion in any scene.


----------



## Sanne (Feb 28, 2007)

that's girls gave me goosebumps all over my back when I watched dreamgirls, she's amazing!!! didn't she win amaerican Idol or something??


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 28, 2007)

I love how she sings i think she is good.. 
this season on american idol im votin for lakisha!
shes doing this for her daughter and moms must unite! heheh

I saw both of the movies, Babel n Dreamgirls and in my opinion
it should have gone to the hispanic lady not because im hispanic to but because of the role she played in the movie 
and her career which seldom ppl know but I do

but yeah Jennifer got it and good for her, she did a really good job too!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_me and my sister were bawling at the theatre when we saw the film.  not only is her voice so powerful, her expressions were priceless.  i've never seen an actress convey such emotion in any scene._

 
Jennifer's voice is great and I love her emotion. She has a song called "Stand Up" that I absolutely love to listen to. And, if you think her performance was good, you should check out Jennifer Holliday's Tony Award Performance. You will be crying, for sure...So emotional.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 28, 2007)

No she got voted off American Idol!   ( CAN YOU BELIVE THAT! )   I guess things happens for a reason.. look where she is now in her life!


I TOTALLY AGREE.. when I heard her in Dreamgirls.. WOW.  Chills.  Emotion. amazing.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_that's girls gave me goosebumps all over my back when I watched dreamgirls, she's amazing!!! didn't she win amaerican Idol or something??_


----------



## Indigowaters (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_me and my sister were bawling at the theatre when we saw the film. not only is her voice so powerful, her expressions were priceless. i've never seen an actress convey such emotion in any scene._

 
I did the same thing. I was looking around and saw a lady next to me bawling and I COULDN'T STOP CRYING!


----------

